
X-Plane 11 Coming This Holiday Season - Tomte
http://www.x-plane.com/2016/10/x-plane-11-coming-holiday-season/
======
watmough
This looks excellent, a no-brainer purchase, but the one thing that really
bugs me about all sims is that they just will never sort out the correct AoA
when trimmed.

I know Austin flies, so the following is more aimed at him if he's reading.

With moderate care you can totally fly a Cessna 172, 152 etc. controlling the
pitch just through the trim. Change the pitch wheel, and it affects the
elevator, which affects the wing. The whole aircraft then settles down to the
desired AoA which given a power input will cause the aircraft to climb or
descend.

The specific short-coming of most sims is that trim input should settle the
aircraft to a desired AoA reasonably quickly (subject to mild phugoid
oscillations - mild pitch cycling) but it just never really does.

Typically, any decent pilot can trim the aircraft to the desired speed at some
rpm, then just fly using light pressure on the controls adding or reducing
power in small increments as needed.

Under say IFR, the workload can be quite high, and anything you can do to
reduce the attention needed to maintain chosen course is critical.

~~~
caconym_
This is interesting. Have you noticed any difference between X-Plane's flight
model (blade element theory) and more traditional (lookup table-based) flight
models in this regard?

~~~
watmough
Yes, absolutely, the ground effect, so named from the reduction in drag when
within a half wingspan or so from the ground is about as pronounced as the
real thing. It feels very very real, compared with say MS Flight Sim where the
effect may be simulated (not sure on this point) but won't cause you to float
like you do in X-Plane or in real-life.

I had fun with this in a flight test in a twin once, landing on one engine,
with the other feathered and not causing drag, the plane did not want to land.
All you can do is wait in this situation. More fun with conventional gear
where you can force it onto the ground and hold it there ;-)

Other areas, my recall is a bit hazy, but the corners of the flight envelope,
stalls, spins etc., are better in X-Plane.

------
biot
Have there been any updates to their lawsuit?
[http://www.x-plane.com/x-world/lawsuit/details/](http://www.x-plane.com/x-world/lawsuit/details/)

~~~
wyager
Jesus, that patent is incredibly stupid. The standard for getting a patent
thrown out needs to be much lower (since we clearly can't expect a higher
acceptance standard from the USPTO).

~~~
ersii
Hm, this might be something to submit to
[https://unpatent.co/](https://unpatent.co/)

------
mrfusion
Will this be a available for the vive?

~~~
daviding
Just 3rd party I believe. FlyInside are at the moment gathering people for a
beta using the Rift and Vive with X-Plane. Their FSX plugin is excellent. More
info at their forums here [https://flyinside-fsx.com/](https://flyinside-
fsx.com/)

~~~
mrfusion
Interesting. Thx.

By the way, I've yet to find a vive game where I can simply fly around some
world. It's the first thing I've wanted to do since I heard about virtual
reality and yet no one has made it.

------
chrissnell
I've wanted this software so long. What controls (yoke, pedals, etc.) do you
that have X-Plane use?

~~~
ksherlock
I use Saitek Cessna pedals, Cessna yoke (comes with 3-level throttle), and
Saitek Cessna trim wheel and don't have any complaints. Before I went all-in,
I used a PS3 controller but don't recommend that (It's fine if you're just
fooling around I guess).

Saitek/MadCatz had some financial problems (made some wrong bets on farm
simulators or something) and some of their equipment is currently hard to get
ahold of. The good (?) news is logitech recently bought them up so perhaps
they'll turn on the manufacturing line again.

------
errantspark
I'll be buying it. X-Plane is amazing. I don't think planes are not that shiny
in real life. I get that it makes for a cool demo, but I hope we can turn the
specularity down a tad.

------
Koshkin
Another modern flight simulator I have found incredibly satisfying and also
quite realistic is Digital Combat Simulator. (The reason I am mentioning this
here is that I switched from X-Plane 10 to DCS, which, while not being a
professional-class simulator, gave me most of what I was looking for.)

------
kinkdr
Looks awesome! Can't wait. I wonder what PC specs I need to run these
astonishing graphics.

